# [Distribution] Sabayon pour mon portable ?

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Je recherche une nouvelle distribution pour mon portable, jusqu'ici sous Debian Testing. Je suis vraiment lassé de cette distribution car il manque trop de paquets, elle est toujours en retard, et les mises à jour prennent des mois. Fedora et Aurox ne sont disponibles qu'en DVD, OpenSUSE ne s'installe pas, Archlinux me pose des problèmes et je ne veux pas de Slackware, cette distribution préhistorique qui ne dispose toujours pas de gestionnaire de paquetage moderne. Je recherche une distribution flexible et légère, qui offre un bon choix de paquetages mais qui me permette d'installer uniquement ceux que j'utilise.

Je ne veux pas installer Gentoo sur mon portable car je n'aurais pas le temps de tout compiler. Alors j'ai pensé à Sabayon, qui est basée sur Gentoo mais avec des paquets précompilés. Qu'en pensez-vous ? Est-ce une bonne idée ? Avez-vous essayé cette distribution et qu'en avez vous pensé ?

----------

## Temet

[ :Shocked: ]Debian manque de paquets???[/ :Shocked: ]

----------

## titoucha

On m'aurait menti, on m'a toujours dit que c'est debian qui avait le plus de paquets.  :Confused: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Temet wrote:*   

> []Debian manque de paquets???[/]

 

Oui, on est loin de l'époque où Debian était la distribution qui proposait le plus de paquets. J'ai l'impression que cette distribution est sur le déclin. Les geeks sont passés à Gentoo, les autres à Ubuntu...  :Smile:  Enfin, je ne veux pas être accusé de troller... En tous cas, Debian ne me convient plus et je cherche une autre solution, d'où mon intérêt pour Sabayon...

----------

## ghoti

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Les geeks sont passés à Gentoo

 

Nan nan nan : les geeks sont passé à lfs !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

J'ai testé Sabayon, mais j'en suis vite revenu à cause de problèmes de maj qui ont rendu mon système très instable.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   Les geeks sont passés à Gentoo 
> 
> Nan nan nan : les geeks sont passé à lfs ! 

 

On n'utilise pas LFS pour travailler...  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> On n'utilise pas LFS pour travailler... 

 

Le geek ne travaille pas  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Le geek ne travaille pas 

 

+1 : il bidouille !

----------

## kopp

Bah, Ubuntu... 

Sabayon c'est caca...

----------

## Neuromancien

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bah, Ubuntu... 
> 
> Sabayon c'est caca...

 

J'ai oublié de préciser que je n'aime pas Ubuntu, qui d'ailleurs ne correspond pas vraiment à ce que je recherche. Visiblement Sabayon n'a pas bonne presse... Pourquoi ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bah, Ubuntu... 
> 
> Sabayon c'est caca...

 

Je suis d'accord avec kopp sur ces deux points. J'ai récemment installé Gobuntu (une Ubuntu purifiée de ses blobs propriétaires) sur mon portable. J'en suis très content. Mon seul problème est que pour récupérer les codecs libres mais brevetés (type ffmpeg) il faut ajouter le dépôt restricted (qui contient aussi des logiciels propriétaires)... Il faudrait vraiment diviser ce dépôt en deux...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> J'ai oublié de préciser que je n'aime pas Ubuntu, qui d'ailleurs ne correspond pas vraiment à ce que je recherche. Visiblement Sabayon n'a pas bonne presse... Pourquoi ?

 

1. Du logiciel propriétaire partout

2. Une distribution impossible à mettre à jour via Portage tellement elle est éloignée des branches officielles

3. Du eye candy partout qui te fait ramer ton PC et tes yeux jusqu'à l'overdose

4. Une grande instabilité (conséquence des trois points précédents)

Bref c'est tout le contraire de ce que tu veux :

 *Neromancien wrote:*   

> Je recherche une distribution flexible et légère, qui offre un bon choix de paquetages mais qui me permette d'installer uniquement ceux que j'utilise.

 Last edited by Magic Banana on Wed Oct 31, 2007 2:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Arrêtez là, kwenspc va avoir une attaque!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   J'ai oublié de préciser que je n'aime pas Ubuntu, qui d'ailleurs ne correspond pas vraiment à ce que je recherche. Visiblement Sabayon n'a pas bonne presse... Pourquoi ? 
> 
> 1. Du logiciel propriétaire partout
> 
> 2. Une distribution impossible à mettre à jour via Portage tellement elle est éloignée des branches officielles
> ...

 

Voilà qui est clair. Je ne perdrai pas mon temps à l'essayer. Je pense installer Zenwalk.

----------

## titoucha

C'est drôle car la gueule c'est la seule chose que j'ai bien aimé.

----------

## ghoti

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Je pense installer Zenwalk.

 

Peux-tu expliquer pourquoi ? 

Sans troller, ça pourrait être intéressant de connaître ton choix par rapport à tes motivations ! (c'est chouette un copain qui essuie les plâtres  :Wink: )

Perso, depuis que je connais Gentoo, j'ai du mal à imaginer une distro binaire. 

Sauf pour les autres, évidemment ...

[Edit] Ouais, bon, c'est un peu troll quand même ...

----------

## titoucha

Entièrement d'accord avec toi je ne peut plus me passer de Gentoo et je ne l'imagine même pas.

Edit: pour moi c'est une évidence et non un troll.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   Je pense installer Zenwalk. 
> 
> Peux-tu expliquer pourquoi ? 
> 
> Sans troller, ça pourrait être intéressant de connaître ton choix par rapport à tes motivations ! (c'est chouette un copain qui essuie les plâtres )
> ...

 

Il n'y a aucun troll là dedans. Je préfère une distribution binaire sur mon portable. Zenwalk a l'air intéressante, en tous cas d'après ce que je lis sur le site : rapide, complète, à jour et dotée d'un bon gestionnaire de paquetages. La version complète propose Xfce comme environnement, ce qui me convient. Sinon je peux installer la version Zenwalk-core et la personnaliser. Mais je me demande si les paquets que je cherche sont disponibles.

Sinon, je garde toujours Gentoo comme distribution principale sur mon fixe. Je n'ai pas trouvé mieux.  :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

Met un FreeBSD ça répond à tout ce que tu demande  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour ce qui est de la quantité de logiciels disponibles, BLAG Linux And GNU se distingue. Elle propose tous les logiciels des dépôts Fedora ainsi que d'autres issus des dépôts Extras, FreshRPMS, Dries et ATrpms. Difficile de faire plus exhaustif en somme. Cette distribution est orientée multimedia grand public (tous les codecs installés de base, des lecteurs/enregistreurs/convertisseurs image/video/son, etc.).

Le "problème" c'est qu'elle est maintenue par deux ou trois développeurs, certes très sympathiques (ils répondent personnellement à la plupart des questions posées sur les forums) et très sérieux (la distribution à la fois très stable, très bien pensée et très respectueuse des principes du libre), mais qui ne sont pas pressés de sortir de nouvelles versions. Ainsi la dernière version (BLAG-600001) stable est basée sur Fedora 6. Toutefois pour avoir utilisé la version alpha (basée sur Fedora 7 mais avec un noyau 2.6.22) pendant des mois, je peux te garantir qu'elle est plus stable que bon nombre de distributions dans leurs versions stables (Sabayon par exemple). Bref, si tu veux tenté l'affaire, il y a une version installable et une version live. Toute deux tiennent sur un CD.

----------

## ghoti

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Met un FreeBSD ça répond à tout ce que tu demande 

 

Il suffit de parler de la queue du troll pour qu'ils se rapplique !  :Laughing: 

Perso, je suis persuadé de  2 choses :

1. Ne jamais croire  à ce qu'on raconte sur un site : d'après le site d'OpenSuse, de Linspire et de TurboLinux, ce sont les meilleures distributions (@Bapt : Aaah tu voulais du troll !  :Laughing: )

2. A mon sens, il y a une question fondamentale à se poser : veut-on du binaire et accepter qu'une config soit "figée" ou préfère-t-on  une distrib perpétuellement à jour, quitte à se taper quelques mises-à-jour quotidiennes (hebdommadaires, mensuelles ...)

----------

## Bapt

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 2. A mon sens, il y a une question fondamentale à se poser : veut-on du binaire et accepter qu'une config soit "figée" ou préfère-t-on  une distrib perpétuellement à jour, quitte à se taper quelques mises-à-jour quotidiennes (hebdommadaires, mensuelles ...)

 

Justement sous FreeBSD tu as les deux  :Smile: 

1/ une distrib binaire figée : -RELEASE

2/ une distrib binaire pour le coeur et source pour les appli qui ainsi ne sont plus figée : -RELEASE + ports

3/ une distrib source pour le coeur et les appli stable et qui évolue -STABLE+ports

4/ une distrib binaire au coeur figé qui évolue en binaire pour les applis : -RELEASE + pkg de -STABLE

le tout mélangeable à souhait, avec plus de 17000 ports.

Bon ça c'était pour le troll, 

Maintenant ma proposition précédente était tout à fait sérieuse, FreeBSD est très complet, très stable et léger. En utilisation normale : une base qui est stable : kernel + appli standard bas niveau et des applications qui sont mises à jour régulièrement disponible par les sources (ports) mais aussi en binaire (pkg_add).

----------

## vdemeester

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   2. A mon sens, il y a une question fondamentale à se poser : veut-on du binaire et accepter qu'une config soit "figée" ou préfère-t-on  une distrib perpétuellement à jour, quitte à se taper quelques mises-à-jour quotidiennes (hebdommadaires, mensuelles ...) 
> 
> Justement sous FreeBSD tu as les deux 
> 
> 1/ une distrib binaire figée : -RELEASE
> ...

 

Je plussoie ! Je pense aussi que c'est une proposition sérieuse, tout simplement parce qu'avec FreeBSD tu as la gentoo et la debian en même temps (okay, c'est gros de chez gros ce que je dis mais.. vue de loin c'est ça). Pour le reste, Bapt a bien expliqué pourquoi.

----------

## ghoti

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Maintenant ma proposition précédente était tout à fait sérieuse, FreeBSD est très complet, très stable et léger. 

 

Dire que ça fait des années que c'est dans mes todo ! Il va vraiment falloir que je m'y mette !

Quelqu'un a une expérience sous virtualbox/vmware/autre ?

----------

## Deusexodus

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Bapt wrote:*   Maintenant ma proposition précédente était tout à fait sérieuse, FreeBSD est très complet, très stable et léger.  
> 
> Dire que ça fait des années que c'est dans mes todo ! Il va vraiment falloir que je m'y mette !
> 
> Quelqu'un a une expérience sous virtualbox/vmware/autre ?

 

Tu es réfractaire à Qemu ? Moi je l'ai testé dessus il n'y a pas eu de problème (j'ai juste pas le partage du net que vmware donne d'emblée).

----------

## Neuromancien

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Il suffit de parler de la queue du troll pour qu'ils se rapplique ! 

 

Je ne cherche pas à troller. J'ai l'habitude d'essayer d'autres distributions Linux et d'autres systèmes (FreeBSD, ReactOS, JNode...).

----------

## sd44

pourquoi tu ne copie pas la gentoo de ton fixe sur ton portable ? t'aura déja echappé au plus long, et tu sais ce que t'aura   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   Il suffit de parler de la queue du troll pour qu'ils se rapplique !  
> 
> Je ne cherche pas à troller. 

 

J'ai bien compris !  :Wink: 

Ma réaction s'adressait surtout à Bapt et ses allusions concernant *bsd !  :Laughing: 

Mais il est clair que le choix d'une distribution reste un sujet sensible et il y aura toujours autant de points de vue subjectifs que d'intervenants.

A mon avis, il faut profiter de la liberté que nous donne le Libre d'essayer tout ce qu'on veut, d'autant plus qu'on nous offre de magnifiques outils comme Qemu (@Deusexodus :  :Wink: ), qui permettent toutes les audaces en toute sécurité !

Rien ne vaut l'opinion qu'on se forge sois-même.

Moi je dirais : Sabayon ou  Zenwalk te tentent ? Essaye-les !  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *sd44 wrote:*   

> pourquoi tu ne copie pas la gentoo de ton fixe sur ton portable ?

 

A condition que les machines soient comparables sinon il est de toutes façons parti pour une recompil totale ...

----------

## sd44

la seule compatibilité est le 32/64 sinon c'est juste un kerne a recompiler et puis comme ça t'es a jour  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *sd44 wrote:*   

> la seule compatibilité est le 32/64 sinon c'est juste un kerne a recompiler et puis comme ça t'es a jour 

 

Mmmh : et les CFLAGS ...   :Confused: 

----------

## sd44

oui eventuelement ... mais bon je prefere un peu de compilation a changer de gentoo, mais ce n'est que mon avis perso, pour Neuromancien je sais pas, mais vu qu'on a pas de nouvelle de lui c'est qu'il doit deja etre en train d'installer son bouzin

----------

## SnowBear

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   []Debian manque de paquets???[/] 
> 
> Oui, on est loin de l'époque où Debian était la distribution qui proposait le plus de paquets. J'ai l'impression que cette distribution est sur le déclin. Les geeks sont passés à Gentoo, les autres à Ubuntu...  Enfin, je ne veux pas être accusé de troller... En tous cas, Debian ne me convient plus et je cherche une autre solution, d'où mon intérêt pour Sabayon...

 

Les geeks que je connait sont repassés sous Debian en délaissant Gentoo   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sd44

sont minable tes geek   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

Perso j'ai quasimment tout testé ..

 du osx du freebsd du open solaris du kubuntu du windows ..

 et a chaque fois je reviens sous Gentoo .. même sur de petits portables (j'ai un chroot 32 bits sur mon serveur et ma workstations pour aider le piti porti)

 Enfin bon tout ca pour dire que tu risques d'y revenir ..   :Laughing: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

Perso j'ai testé aussi pas mal de distributions (merci virtualbox). Mais j'ai jamais trouvé mon bonheur. Gentoo est la seule distribution qui m'a permis de tout configurer comme je veux et installer un prog non présent dans portage est assez simple on se fait un ebuild et on casse pas la liste des paquets installé. Par contre, j'avoue que je pourrais basculer rapidement sous freebsd qui est en gros la même chose mais avec un noyau différent.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *sd44 wrote:*   

> oui eventuelement ... mais bon je prefere un peu de compilation a changer de gentoo, mais ce n'est que mon avis perso, pour Neuromancien je sais pas, mais vu qu'on a pas de nouvelle de lui c'est qu'il doit deja etre en train d'installer son bouzin

 

Pour mon portable, je vais probablement opter pour Archlinux ou Frugalware. Mon fixe reste sous Gentoo, je n'ai pas l'intention de changer.  :Smile: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Perso j'ai testé aussi pas mal de distributions (merci virtualbox). Mais j'ai jamais trouvé mon bonheur. Gentoo est la seule distribution qui m'a permis de tout configurer comme je veux et installer un prog non présent dans portage est assez simple on se fait un ebuild et on casse pas la liste des paquets installé. Par contre, j'avoue que je pourrais basculer rapidement sous freebsd qui est en gros la même chose mais avec un noyau différent.

 

J'ai essayé FreeBSD (toujours installé sur une partition), mais je n'ai pas vraiment accroché. Je préfère Gentoo...

----------

## lmarcini

Je pense que pour un portable, Gentoo Linux reste la meilleure solution :

1) le noyau Linux prend plus de matériel en charge que les noyaux BSD

2) il faut une distribution relativement "up to date" et stable

3) il faut une distribution hautement configurable.

Donc, exit les BSD (hormis Free BSD), exit Debian (on a le choix entre stable et "up to date"*), mais pas les deux, exit Arch (trop neuve). Restent Ubuntu (simple, "up to date", adaptée à un usage pro, stable) et Gentoo. Généralement si un truc marche sur une autre distro, il marchera sur Gentoo.

N.B. : j'ai laissé de côté les distributions à base de RPM  :Wink: 

* : sous Debian, avec les backports et le pinning, on peut s'en tirer...

----------

## kwenspc

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Restent Ubuntu (simple, "up to date", adaptée à un usage pro, stable)

 

Pour faire de la bureautique peut-être. Mais pour coder certainement pas, de toute manière y a pas mieux que Gentoo pour coder et ce parce que:

- tout est installé avec les headers qu'il faut (nul besoin de savoir qu'il faut installer x paquets avant de pouvoir bosser)

- tous les softs de base pour construire des binaires y sont par défaut (idem)

- jamais trouvé mieux que les slots (gcc 3 et 4 etc)

- et la cross-compilation est un vrai plaisir (quand je vois mes collègues s'arracher les cheveux avec crosstool...)

Et pour ce qui est d'utiliser ubuntu sur des serveurs (bon Gentoo n'est pas non plus un bon choi x si on a pas un admin qui maitrise le sujet), je préfère et de loin une bonne Debian qui fournit des paquets de bien meilleur qualité...

btw, pour revenir au sujet, le gros soucis de gentoo sur un laptop c'est la compilation. Ou alors faut une machine desktop sur laquelle faire du distcc etc... 

(Et sinon c'est embêtant qu'arch soit "trop" up-to-date... Moi qui ma disais que je l'utiliserait bien sur man laptop  :Confused:  )

----------

## Temet

@kwenspc : j'ai tenté Arch sur mon laptop pendant deux mois. J'ai pas réussi à m'y faire. Tout le monde dit que Gentoo est compliquée mais je la trouve super simple moi. Pis les autres distros, tu ne sais pas ce que deviennent tes fichiers de confs, c'est la prière à chaque update.

Sinon, ils ont un KDE modulaire qui rox pas mal, avec des effets graphiques sympas : les icones qui grossissent en disparaissant en fondu quand tu cliques dessus, les fichiers sélectionnés entourés d'un "rectangle avec des bords ronds", un thème par défaut franchement joli (ça change de ce que j'ai vu partout ailleurs)... même si je l'ai dégagé (habitudes inside).

Mais euh, le coté "la version est sortie depuis 10 minutes les gars, il nous reste 5 minutes pour sortir le paquet dans les dépots", bah c'est un peu trop pour moi. Le coup du Konqueror qui ne marchait plus en navigateur web, ça m'a pas mal marqué. Certes résolu une semaine plus tard avec le passage à KDE 3.5.8, mais pendant ce temps là, je me suis bien gardé de mettre ma distro à jour.

Enfin bref, j'y ai pas pris beaucoup de plaisir, surtout quand j'ai vu des PKGBUILD que même moi j'aurais eu honte de foutre dans AUR (un truc communautaire).

Par contre la communauté française (du moins une sur les deux) est ultra sympa!

Au final, j'ai remis mon Back up de ma Gentoo et me suis tapé les deux mois d'update (150 paquets, 750 Mo) en à peine 4h30. Perso, je préfère largement compiler sur mon laptop que mon desktop!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## davidou2a

Joli retour d'experience Temet  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

Oui merci! je testerais même pas pour le plaisir donc  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

Toute la série BSD fonctionne impec sous VMWare. Côté vbox, je ne connais pas, donc je n'en parle pas. Gros soucis par contre avec le virtualiseur de Microsoft, dont le nom m'échappe (c'est dire si ça m'a marqué ^^).

Sinon je ne peux qu'abonder dans ce sens : FreeBSD est un système passionnant à découvrir. Il est extrêmement bien programmé, beaucoup plus "homogène" qu'un Linux, et les pilotes de périphériques sont relativement abondants (seule la politique d'intégration diffère de Linux). Bref, c'est vraiment un excellent système.

----------

## kwenspc

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon je ne peux qu'abonder dans ce sens : FreeBSD est un système passionnant à découvrir. Il est extrêmement bien programmé, beaucoup plus "homogène" qu'un Linux, et les pilotes de périphériques sont relativement abondants (seule la politique d'intégration diffère de Linux). Bref, c'est vraiment un excellent système.

 

De fait il a toujours été dit que si Linux n'existait pas, FreeBSD occuperait sa place. (Faut que je l'essai moi aussi, je tenterais bien un petit virtualbox)

----------

## Madjes

FreeBSD marche impec avec virtualbox   :Wink: 

----------

## bouleetbil

même Gentoo/FreeBSD fonctionne sous virtualbox  :Laughing: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Bonjour, je ne veux pas de Slackware, cette distribution préhistorique qui ne dispose toujours pas de gestionnaire de paquetage moderne.

 

Tu ne connais pas le projet apt-get qui a été adapté pour fonctionner avec Slackware  :Smile: 

Il y a 2-3 gestionnaires de package qui viennent avec Slax, alors je vois pas pourquoi Slackware ne pourrait pas utiliser ces outils.

----------

## d2_racing

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> On m'aurait menti, on m'a toujours dit que c'est debian qui avait le plus de paquets. 

 

Elle est supposé et elle a aussi une Debian Army pour les packages...c'est malade le nombre de développeurs sous Debian.

----------

## d2_racing

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bah, Ubuntu... 
> 
> Sabayon c'est caca...

 

Enfin quelqu'un qui dit ce que je pense  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

[quote="Magic Banana]

1. Du logiciel propriétaire partout

2. Une distribution impossible à mettre à jour via Portage tellement elle est éloignée des branches officielles

3. Du eye candy partout qui te fait ramer ton PC et tes yeux jusqu'à l'overdose

4. Une grande instabilité (conséquence des trois points précédents)

[quote="Neromancien"]

Et on a fait un flamewar avec un thread où le monde disait que Sabayon était une Gentoo... on aurait du participer à ce thread pour démolir les hardcores de Sabayon.

La chose que je déteste le plus de Sabayon, c'est : Allez sur le forum de Gentoo pour vous faire débugger  :Smile:  C'est vraiment fou raide cette distribution.

----------

## d2_racing

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais euh, le coté "la version est sortie depuis 10 minutes les gars, il nous reste 5 minutes pour sortir le paquet dans les dépots", bah c'est un peu trop pour moi. Le coup du Konqueror qui ne marchait plus en navigateur web, ça m'a pas mal marqué. Certes résolu une semaine plus tard avec le passage à KDE 3.5.8, mais pendant ce temps là, je me suis bien gardé de mettre ma distro à jour.
> 
> 

 

C'est une des raisons pourquoi je considère Arch comme une distribution Bleeding Edge, dans le sens : ça peut saigner sans préavis  :Smile:  Ça me fait peur d'avoir toujours des maj, du genre kernel 2.6.23, avec KDE 3.5.8 dans la même soirée.

Mon Arch sert a expérimenter cette distribution, car je l'ai installé sur mon desktop et mon laptop c'est mon ordi de prod.

Je m'amuse a updater seulement quand j'ai 50-60 packages sous Arch et ça fonctionne à date...c'est surprenant  :Smile:  Pacman fonctionne #1 dans mon cas.Last edited by d2_racing on Fri Nov 30, 2007 1:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

J'ai parfois du mal avec tes tournures Quebecoises  :Very Happy: 

Bah perso je lui ai mis 150 paquets dans la gueule à ma Gentoo et j'ai pas eu de gros bobos.

Pour l'Arch, bah sûr qu'elle est bleeding edge, plus que n'importe laquelle.

M'enfin perso, le kernel n'était pas mis à jour automatiquement (masqué). Pis KDE 3.5.8, c'est un peu le même que celui d'avant. Enfin, depuis 3.5.0, on ne peut pas dire que ça bouge, et on sait tous pourquoi.

----------

## d2_racing

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  Enfin, depuis 3.5.0, on ne peut pas dire que ça bouge, et on sait tous pourquoi.

 

Ouais...l'ombre de KDE 4.0 s'en vient  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> C'est vraiment fou raide cette distribution.

 

Une distribution qui contient quelque chose qui cloche...ou une distribution qui contient quelque chose qui ne tourne pas rond  :Smile: ù

----------

## Neuromancien

J'ai changé d'avis : sur mon portable ce sera... Gentoo !   :Smile:  Aucune autre distribution ne me convient (pas assez flexible, pas assez de paquets...).

----------

## d2_racing

C'est une bonne nouvelle  :Smile: 

----------

